# Nice Koa wood for pens



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Since I'm not turning pens I can't use these small koa wood blanks, but I thought someone here may be interested in a source for some extraordinary woods like Koa, Macadamia, Coral wood, etc..

This person has some really nice blanks for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-10-Hawaiian-curly-koa-pen-blanks-turning-wood-/250648581374?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bd1d4fe

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-Hawaiian-curly-figured-koa-pen-blanks-turning-wood-/250648589231?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bd1f3af

http://cgi.ebay.com/Exotic-Hawaiian-macadamia-wood-pen-blanks-lathe-blank-/250648577865?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bd1c749

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Hawaiian-rare-coral-crotch-pen-blanks-turning-wood-/250648584451?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bd1e103

Maybe we'll see some nice koa or macadamia wood pens in the projects page!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Millie


----------

